# Comment forcer le Bluetooth à se désactiver ?



## Pax (5 Août 2010)

Voilà j'ai un Macbook blanc sur 10.6.4, et après un échange de fichiers avec mon tél via Bluetooth, je ne peux plus le couper sur mon ordi...

Icône BT > Désactiver >



> *Vous ne pouvez pas contrôler votre ordinateur si vous désactivez Bluetooth.
> *Vous ne pourrez pas contrôler votre ordinateur si vous désactivez Bluetooth parce que vous perdriez vos périphériques dentrée.



Je n'ai pourtant ni clavier ni souris BT. C'est étrange. Et chiant...


I need a little help from my friends !


----------



## tantoillane (5 Août 2010)

Salut,

C'est parce que tu dois avoir un téléphone qui permet de contrôler ton ordi en bloutousse. Je pense que c'est au moment du jumelage que tu as du définit certains réglages. Le plus simple est peut-être de refaire le jumelage en faisant attention aux questions posèes. (Du style : Autoriser les connexions automatiques ; contrôler depuis téléphone, etc)


----------



## Pax (5 Août 2010)

Oki je vais tenter le coup. Ca me ferait un peu chier de tout devoir réinstaller...


----------



## Pax (5 Août 2010)

Bon j'ai un peu pas le temps, mais je vais m'y atteler.


----------



## symon054 (6 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

Je relance cette discussion car j'ai le même problème, et impossible de trouver une solution ...
comment puis-je couper le bluetooth...??

Merci de votre aide...

J'ai un macbook, "santa rosa" de janvier 2008, 2,2 GHz, 10.6.4

Voilà le message :
*
Vous ne pouvez pas contrôler votre ordinateur si vous désactivez Bluetooth.*
Vous ne pourrez pas contrôler votre ordinateur si vous désactivez Bluetooth parce que vous perdriez vos périphériques dentrée.


Bonne journée


----------



## Jabugo (6 Août 2010)

Salut, j 'ai exactement le même problème, je viens d'installer Snow léopard et depuis j'ai ce problème...

J'ai supprimer le jumelage avec mon téléphone portable ainsi que tous les accessoires bluetooth que je pouvais avoir et toujours ce satané message...

Je vais continuer à chercher, je vous tiens au courant!


----------



## Pax (6 Août 2010)

Ce problème semble _relativement_ fréquent. Défaut matériel ou conflit logiciel ?

(Heu... malgré le splendide effet d'annonce, je suis dans l'attente d'une réponse, je ne fournis aucune réponse... bref je retourne me coucher)


----------



## symon054 (10 Août 2010)

Toujours pas de solution ou d'idée ?  

En ce qui me concerne, le blocage est venu suite à un transfert de fichier avec un mobile LG...


----------



## olivierpardanaud (10 Août 2010)

Salut à tous!
J'ai exactement le même problème, cela m'est arrivé ce matin après avoir synchronisé mon sony ericsson. Ce qui me semble bizarre c'est que je réalise cette opération régulièrement et je n'ai jamais eu de problème pour désactiver le bluetooth les fois précédentes.
Le message s'affichant maintenant laisse à penser qu'un périphèriques bluetooth est toujours connecté hors j'ai installé récemment le pilote permettant la prise en charge du magic trackpad (ce qui m'est inutile puisque je n'ai pas de magic trackapd et mon macbook ne supporte pas les nouvelles gestures multitouch...).
Je me demande si le problème ne viendrait pas de là, étant donné que je ne peux pas désactiver le magic trackpad dans les préfèrences.


----------



## symon054 (10 Août 2010)

Moi aussi j'ai installé ce truc.
Je pense donc que le problème vient de là !
Je cherche comment supprimer ce magic trackpad mais je ne trouve pas...


----------



## Jabugo (11 Août 2010)

Je viens de vérifier et je n'ai pas installé cette MAJ sur mon macbook, ceci étant j'ai toujours ce problème avec le bluetooth.
J'ai supprimé tous les périphériques toujours le message!


----------



## pafab (15 Août 2010)

Bonjour a tous,

j'ai trouvé une solution sur un site US. Il faut connecter une souris USB et vous pourrez deconnecter le bluetooth. Bug qui sera sasns doute corrigé à l'avenir. Quant à moi j'ai un souci mon macbbok mid 2009 (geforce 9400) est sensé être eligible aux nouveaux gestes multi touch. hors après MAJ et mac os X 10.6.4 rien dans les prefs systeme... avez vous une idée? merci!


----------



## Jabugo (15 Août 2010)

Merci !!!


----------



## symon054 (15 Août 2010)

Merci beaucoup.
Ca a fonctionné pour moi aussi.
Cordialement.


----------

